# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ook ik stel me voor.

## Sanne78

Hoi, ik ben Sanne, 35 jaar en moeder voor een zoontje van ruim 2,5. Ik heb mijn hele leven al hypochondrie en dat heb 10 jaar Zoloft (sertraline) 75mg geslikt tegen mijn angststoornis. In die tijd wel meerdere terugvallen gehad en momenteel al maanden bezig met afbouwen, omdat het nog maar weinig deed. Maar nu voel ik me weer net als met het opbouwen, zwaar beroerd en angst, angst en angst. Ik hoop hier op het forum wat steun en tips te vinden betreffende AD en het afbouwproces.

----------

